# How heavy are dumbells at your gym?



## Gadawg (Jul 3, 2018)

I lift at a golds and our dumbells end at 130s. Really wish they would go to 150s or so but mgmt tells me that they cant go that high bc of liability issues. Sounds like bs to me


----------



## Jin (Jul 3, 2018)

20kg. No BS.


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 4, 2018)

We have 150s but I’m not strong enough for them anyway lol.


----------



## flyingsquirrel (Jul 4, 2018)

125..flat bench and one arm rows only. I cant touch them for anything else lol.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 4, 2018)

That’s interesting to my knowledge Golds will usually go up to 150. I used to train at 2 different Golds. One went up to 200 and the other 150. I’m currently at 24hr and they only go to 125.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 4, 2018)

My understanding is no insurance company will cover them above 130. Not liability. Coverage for damaged equipment I mean.

Mine go up to 165 I believe. We also have circus dumbbell which can go up to like 300+


----------



## Seeker (Jul 4, 2018)

I go to one gym now and then that has them up to 250. lol big ass dumbells.


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 4, 2018)

Id love to have at least 150s for rows and straight leg deads.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jul 4, 2018)

Our gym has them up to 200 lbs, no one lifts them though, they hang out near the monolift where they are used to secure bands when doing band squats for added top end tension.


----------



## Oblivious (Jul 4, 2018)

Jin said:


> 20kg. No BS.


you live in japan ?


----------



## Jin (Jul 4, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> you live in japan ?



バカ.
 漢字 読めないか？

Yes. Can't you read kanji? 

I live in the countryside. Closest real gym is an hour away. Soon to have my own setup.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 4, 2018)

150#, they're was a day, when I could roll one across the floor.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 4, 2018)

I went to a Planet fitness near me and they had some pretty stout 70 pounders. Scared the shit out of me and I never went back!!!


----------



## Hurt (Jul 4, 2018)

Mine go up to 200 and there are actually some gorillas who use them...I’m not there yet!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 4, 2018)

I'd like to see a video of someone lifting these....:32 (6):


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 4, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I'd like to see a video of someone lifting these....:32 (6):



give me another 6-8 months and i got you covered


----------



## Hurt (Jul 4, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I'd like to see a video of someone lifting these....:32 (6):



I can now. Although I’m not cool enough to lift shirtless in blue jeans.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 4, 2018)

Hurt said:


> I can now. Although I’m not cool enough to lift shirtless in blue jeans.




Waiting to see..............


----------



## Elivo (Jul 4, 2018)

I’m at a golds and they go to 150. Same with the preloaded ez and straight bars.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 4, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I'd like to see a video of someone lifting these....:32 (6):


Hey Jenn how about I give you a video of 75's with twice as many reps?  :32 (19):


----------



## stevenmd (Jul 4, 2018)

My gym goes up to 160#.  I like them for shoulder shrugs bc the barbell pulls my shoulders too far forward.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 4, 2018)

150’s @ mine. I only know this b/c I prop my feet on them in the rack while I do incline.


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 4, 2018)

Im sure I could do them Jenn but my gym wont let me go shirtless, my friends wont let me wear a choker, and I wont let me grease up before lifting.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 4, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Hey Jenn how about I give you a video of 75's with twice as many reps?  :32 (19):



lol...do it!!!!:32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 4, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Im sure I could do them Jenn but my gym wont let me go shirtless, my friends wont let me wear a choker, and I wont let me grease up before lifting.



Lmao....change gyms:32 (19):


----------



## Jaydub (Jul 4, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> I'd like to see a video of someone lifting these....:32 (6):



That's all hes got?? Well at least hes really shiny!


----------



## Oblivious (Jul 5, 2018)

Jin said:


> バカ.
> 漢字 読めないか？
> 
> Yes. Can't you read kanji?
> ...


you must scare the **** out of those little japs


----------



## Oblivious (Jul 5, 2018)

Jin said:


> バカ.
> 漢字 読めないか？
> 
> Yes. Can't you read kanji?
> ...


you must scare the **** out of those little japs


----------



## Jin (Jul 5, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> you must scare the **** out of those little japs



Indeed. I do.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 5, 2018)

Any one notice different brands feel lighter/heavier than others? I like the feel of cemcos and inteks. Iron grips feel a little awkward but at the end of the day weight is weight it either goes up or not.


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 5, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> Any one notice different brands feel lighter/heavier than others? I like the feel of cemcos and inteks. Iron grips feel a little awkward but at the end of the day weight is weight it either goes up or not.



I use 2 gyms..the one i work at and workout at most has intek...the 30s actually weigh 28.4 pounds...the other gym i use has all new UMAX stuff and they weigh exactly what they say they do...just my experience


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 5, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> I use 2 gyms..the one i work at and workout at most has intek...the 30s actually weigh 28.4 pounds...the other gym i use has all new UMAX stuff and they weigh exactly what they say they do...just my experience



Stupid inteks feeding my ego.


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 5, 2018)

Ours go up to 150lbs, and they seemed to be reserved for a shruging like movement that involves traps, lower back, quads, and calves.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 5, 2018)

Same like everyone....150's.


----------

